# Digital Media Marketing Jobs



## RZJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi guys

I am interested in applying for Digital Media Marketing/ Strategy jobs in Melbourne. 

Let me give you a bit of a background on myself. I am on PR in Australia, originally a citizen of Pakistan. I am a Chartered Accountant and I only have experience in Finance.

However, at one of my jobs, I did an extensive project on Digital Media Marketing (lasted a year) in which I learned all about it and also imparted training to the entire Finance department.

I am not very keen on Finance and want to change my field. I love Marketing, event management, social media. My personality type is also very outgoing and active and I have always been great at managing events/campaigns.

Can someone please give me useful advice on what is required of a Digital Media Strategist job in Australia? What qualifications do they require? Would it be possible for someone like me to switch fields?

Looking forward to your help and replies! 

Thanks!
RZJ


----------

